# Job site dunnage



## Nathan W (Jul 9, 2018)

This stuff caught my eye so I decided to bring it home with me. Approximately 4 lbs per Bdft. It carried bar joists to one of my sites. My first thought was it might be poplar, but it just seems different enough to ask.

Thanks for any help.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jul 9, 2018)

One shot looked kind of like Mahogany, but the others don't. Looks like real usable stock to me! Chuck


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 9, 2018)

Nature Man said:


> One shot looked kind of like Mahogany, but the others don't. Looks like real usable stock to me! Chuck


It certainly isn’t out of this world , llook what I found stuff. I was headed to the dumpster with it when the weight of it threw me off. It is only checked on the ends about 6”. I like he subtle wave of the grain!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 9, 2018)

Uhmmm... It was free, and it beats trying to learn to turn on cheap soft construction grade wood. 

Firewood pile is the usual stash of learn to turn stuff, but this will work wonderfully!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 9, 2018)

A wise man once said ”never pass up 32’ of good usable 4x4 lumber.”

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## phinds (Jul 9, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> Approximately 4 lbs per Bdft.


I'm sure that's not what you mean to put. Even balsawood doesn't get THAT light.

EDIT: OOPS ! I always think in terms of standard terminology which is lbs / cuft. What you have is perfectly reasonable. 4x12 = 48lbs/cuft

Poplar is a reasonable guess. Also cottonwood (which actually IS poplar)

Can you get a better show of cleaned up end grain?


----------



## Nathan W (Jul 10, 2018)

phinds said:


> I'm sure that's not what you mean to put. Even balsawood doesn't get THAT light.
> 
> EDIT: OOPS ! I always think in terms of standard terminology which is lbs / cuft. What you have is perfectly reasonable. 4x12 = 48lbs/cuft
> 
> ...


I used a very complicated method of weighing, so my numbers could be off. I weighed myself with wood and then without, subtracting the difference. 

I’ll try to get a better picture tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## phinds (Jul 10, 2018)

Nathan W said:


> I’ll try to get a better picture tonight or tomorrow.


Good. Clean up the end grain as much as possible. It's pretty clearly diffuse porous and those are the worst by far to try to distinguish.


----------

